

Sure, use free web services but don’t depend on them - mark_l_watson
http://blog.markwatson.com/?p=1085

======
guan
You shouldn’t really depend (too much) on paid web services either. They could
get bought out, acquihired, go bankrupt, decide that your service is not worth
the trouble.

~~~
mark_l_watson
I am hosting my own stuff on rented servers. That is enough control for me.

